# Internet with Etisalat or Du



## HAKB

Hi all, 

I am moving to Dubai at the end of Feb and just wanted some rough guides of price for internet in apartments. I would ideally like to have a large package as I intend to be using it a lot of the time to watch films/TV and Skype home. 

If some one could please give me a ball park figure for both providers, I would be very grateful, thanks! 

Kind regards.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The provider that you select will normally depend on the provider that supplies your area or building - normally you have no choice and are stuck with that provider.
Both companies have similar packages and as usual for this industry - the packages are a bit confusing and there are always special offers available throughout the year.
Once you know the provider that supplies your building - have a look on their website to see current offers.
As a guide, we have Etisalat Elife with 100mps internet connection, home phone and quite good selection of TV channels. For this we pay around 1200 AED per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## HAKB

Thanks Steve, that's a great help. I will look into this more when I am on the ground, but just wanted a rough guide of what to expect before I arrive. 

Thanks again!


----------



## twowheelsgood

I pay 320AED a month for 16Mb internet which is more than enough for us.

Personally, I didn't waste my money on the TV service - lots of channels if you are into Arabic Tv and Bollywood (not me) and there are other ources to keep up to date on British TV.

A thing we cannot talk about here is rather useful if you want to use iPlayer and I pay £6 a month for that but its best to be ordered when in the UK.

Skype Home is illegal here and is blocked - you can se computer to computer but any VOIP service which diverts revenue from Etisalat/Du is banned.

If you can cope with the signal lag, then the item not discussed above helps.


----------



## HAKB

Thank you very much Twowheelsgood!

Very helpful. In regards to Skype; as long as I can use computer to computer that is fine.


----------



## Grt1

As for the speed... I am using Du and from time to time it becomes slow.. a friend said their's is Etisalat and they don't face this issue... but then again their package might be better.... but maybe you should get feedback on the performance of both before deciding on which to use...


----------



## Mclovin oo7

I have basic landline, internet (16 mbps) and TV package from Du for AED 380 and it works fine.

There is no need to have good TV package as if you know ways, you can get latest shows and movies (uncensored) on internet.

One thing I learnt hard way is that if you need static IP, it is better to go with Du than Etisalat. However, some buildings have only Du and some offers only Etisalat.


----------



## Byja

Mclovin oo7 said:


> One thing I learnt hard way is that if you need static IP, it is better to go with Du than Etisalat. However, some buildings have only Du and some offers only Etisalat.


Just out of curiosity, why do you need static IP address at home?

OT: on behalf of people working in Telco industry, I'd like to thank Stevesolar for spending so much money on internet & TV...


----------



## londonmandan

Byja said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you need static IP address at home?
> 
> OT: on behalf of people working in Telco industry, I'd like to thank Stevesolar for spending so much money on internet & TV...


You would need a static IP if you are running an exchange server, hosting your own website server or say a 3 letter thing that I can't say.

My IP in the UK is semi static for my NAS/***.


----------



## SgtRoswell

londonmandan said:


> You would need a static IP if you are running an exchange server, hosting your own website server ....


been using no-ip, works perfectly for my own webserver, gaming server, sharing my drive for my family to download/view albums etc. So why pay extra 200/300 aed per month for a static ip


----------



## Byja

londonmandan said:


> You would need a static IP if you are running an exchange server, hosting your own website server or say a 3 letter thing that I can't say.
> 
> My IP in the UK is semi static for my NAS/***.


Well, don't know about what you need exactly, but I have a dyn public IP address, so I use one of 'em dynDNS services. Actually, some of them are even free of charge. That's how I access my laptop back in Dubai. For NATed machines, I use something else.

Static IPs are charged more, and I really don't see a need for them for private use. But ok, maybe you need it for something else...


----------



## londonmandan

OK static IP from a business sense then. :lol:

My IP is semi static (actually I think most are now) as my modem stays on 24/7 thus doesn't release the IP like back in the dial up days.


----------



## 303033

Guys, I am not sure other neighbourhoods are connected, but since half a year or so (my wife was at home) DU came and exchanged the CPE unit. We live in Arabian Ranches.

They changed the technology from two-fiber to one fiber connection. Also new router etc... The big problem now is, you only get a private IP external, you are sitting behind a CGN (carrier grade NAT). No way to reach your hosts from the outside (no IP Cameras, NASes, Alarmsystems, etc...) . If you want a public IP adress, you going to pay extra!

Anyone managed to get the Alca-Lucent CPE into pure L2 Bridge mode? With the last CPE I was able to set up bridging, now my Wifi Router is sitting behind the NAT of the CPE which in return is sitting behind the CGN ... :-( SO Double Problem.


----------



## Malbec

Bringing this up. I wonder whether anyone has switched from Etisalat to DU or vice versa? I read that customers have now freedom in choosing their ISP provider (except for TV package until 2016). So as I understand the segregation by building or community is no longer valid?

The news regarding this is here and it actually states "from Etisalat to DU", but I suspect the deal is two-way?


----------



## BedouGirl

Malbec said:


> Bringing this up. I wonder whether anyone has switched from Etisalat to DU or vice versa? I read that customers have now freedom in choosing their ISP provider (except for TV package until 2016). So as I understand the segregation by building or community is no longer valid? The news regarding this is here and it actually states "from Etisalat to DU", but I suspect the deal is two-way?


Could be my dodgy Etisalat connection but you might want to check that hyperlink


----------



## Malbec

BedouGirl said:


> Could be my dodgy Etisalat connection but you might want to check that hyperlink


No idea what happened to the Gulf News hyperlink but similar news is here.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Lots of reference to 'fixed line' services - which may imply its only applicable to voice lines and any ADSL connections. 

If you;re in a block served by a cable TV style infrastructure using common routers etc, its possible that it doesn't apply.


----------



## iggles

Expensive and not that great. But you have no other options. Just gotta grin and bear it.


----------



## Dave-o

HAKB, it all depends on what you want to do with your connection - you say you want a large package (don't we all!). But with a basic 16 Mbps package you can watch UK TV, download 50GB HD films over night, Skype quality is good, web surfing is quick. 

Have a think about what you would really do with a 100Mb connection you can't do on a 16 or 24Mb? Have 3 TVs streaming different HD quality films? Internet is usually cheaper if you get a landline phone with it, but you'll probably never use the landline.

Don't bother with a TV package, films are censored, not many English language channels. You're better off getting your TV online.

Like others have said, you probably won't have a choice, you'll be stuck with whoever supplies your building. The illusion of choice!


----------



## twowheelsgood

The other problem with 100Mb connections which people often forget is that there's this thing called t'internet between you and your destination site which is heavily congested and limited in the Middle East.

Just because you have 100Mb connection doesn't mean the other end has beefed up its outward connection and it certainly doesn't mean that the long haul pipes are any bigger. I recall we did some traffic analysis some months ago here and which internet in the UAE is fast, as soon as you go offshore, your connection is no better than a 2Mb service and less reliable.

I always describe the situation like a road network - its all well and good paying for a six lane motorway to the edge of your property, but that doesnt make the single lane road outside your property any bigger and the motorway at the end of your road is just as congested as always. The internet here today has sunk to a near all time low as its Eid and everyone is at home so the capacity is being used up - it was even worse on Fridays in Bur Dubai when I stayed there as the workers were all trying to Skype home.

PS The landline is for ordering pizza.


----------



## rsinner

Dave-o said:


> films are censored, not many English language channels.


not really. OSN packages through Du or OSN directly are not censored.
Lots of channels with OSN, but its not cheap.


----------



## Malbec

twowheelsgood said:


> The other problem with 100Mb connections which people often forget is that there's this thing called t'internet between you and your destination site which is heavily congested and limited in the Middle East.
> 
> Just because you have 100Mb connection doesn't mean the other end has beefed up its outward connection and it certainly doesn't mean that the long haul pipes are any bigger. I recall we did some traffic analysis some months ago here and which internet in the UAE is fast, as soon as you go offshore, your connection is no better than a 2Mb service and less reliable.
> [...]


Are you on 10Mbps plan? Frankly speaking I have no idea what are you talking about. I am on 100Mbps Etisalat plan and I am easily maxing this out on international connections. I stream US Netflix 4k at the speed of 30Mbps+ without any issues. I am downloading files from overseas servers with the speeds of 3-4MB/s per file. I have never experienced any slowdowns with my Etisalat internet connection.

I may agree that 100Mbps line can be overkill for average home user, but I think the 10-20Mbps packs are too slow, especially if more than one user is going to use the internet at the same time. The sweet spot would be 50Mbps in my opinion. I believe it is possible to upgrade the speed from 10-20 to 50, but somehow they don't advertise any eLife packs with 50Mbps speeds.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Yes, you have no idea what you are talking about. 

Look up how Netflix operates and you will find its a distributed network like P2P I.e. You are not downloading from a single US server. 

Paying for 100mb and getting 3mb proves my point entirely.


----------



## Malbec

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes, you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Look up how Netflix operates and you will find its a distributed network like P2P I.e. You are not downloading from a single US server.
> 
> Paying for 100mb and getting 3mb proves my point entirely.


Please educate yourself about the difference between Mbps and MB/s before further embarrassment:

UAE -> NL
UAE -> UK

I have really no idea what are you talking about 2Mbps "offshore" cap or something.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Malbec said:


> Please educate yourself about the difference between Mbps and MB/s before further embarrassment:
> 
> UAE -> NL
> UAE -> UK
> 
> I have really no idea what are you talking about 2Mbps "offshore" cap or something.


I really am aware of the difference given I've probably been in Comms longer than you've been alive. I don't bother pointing it out as its self-evident.

Speedtest results are just like VW emissions figures - Speedtest results are prioritised by local carriers to ensure their numbers look good, and are unrepresentative of real life performance. 

Try a real life test transferring a large file from NL and back again and you'll get nothing like that. Transfering large files in itself is unrepresentative of normal traffic in any case.

Do you honestly think that because you order a 100 connection, all the infrastructure in between you and NL miraculously gets upgraded and you get priority over other traffic to give you a faster service than the guy in the apartment next to you ?

Yeah right, the rubbish infrastructure in the UAE really supports a 100 connection to the Netherlands when none of the countries in between get even close.


----------



## Malbec

twowheelsgood said:


> I really am aware of the difference given I've probably been in Comms longer than you've been alive. I don't bother pointing it out as its self-evident.


It doesn't make you smarter though...



twowheelsgood said:


> Try a real life test transferring a large file from NL and back again and you'll get nothing like that. Transfering large files in itself is unrepresentative of normal traffic in any case.


mirror.wdc1.us.leaseweb.net | powered by LeaseWeb
Test on 1000MB.bin file
4.7 *MB/s* = 38Mbps

thinkbroadband :: Download Test Files
Test on 1GB file
8 *MB/s* = 64Mbps

The above tests were concluded on a single direct connection without any download accelerators, proxies etc.

Again I am not sure what you are trying to prove without having experience with 100Mbps line. I am just stating that you have no idea what are you talking about, "offshore 2Mbps caps", confusing Mbps with MB/s etc. You are simply wrong on your statements.


----------



## RAZ1221

Do the internet service providers (du or Etisalat) provide a Wifi router with their service? If so, is it supplied free of charge with the subscription, or is it supplied for an extra one time fee or a monthly fee? Assuming they supply, am I better off buying my own or using theirs? How do I find out which providers serves which area?


----------



## chestnut

Du didn't provide a router when I connected around 2 years ago but I seem to remember seeing them advertise that they now provide a router.

On the other hand there's a post on this forum from someone with a new du connection and the router that du provided for that is a 5 year-old design. For the relatively low cost of a new decent router, I would buy my own.

If you plan to use that thing that we can't talk about, I would suggest you have a look at Sabai Technology's custom routers. (I use a Sabai router but am not otherwise affiliated with them.)


----------



## RAZ1221

chestnut said:


> If you plan to use that thing that we can't talk about, I would suggest you have a look at Sabai Technology's custom routers. (I use a Sabai router but am not otherwise affiliated with them.)


Thanks Chestnut. I'm new to Dubai and not aware of the thing we can't talk about. Is it a three letter acronym starting with a V?


----------



## chestnut

Yes.


----------



## Malbec

After having a wonderful time with Etisalat, I moved to DU area. They gave me D-Link AC 750 for free, but I have not unpacked it yet. I have always been using my routers and access points.

Sabai soft and accelerator is a nice idea but the problem is that you are limiting yourself to their soft. Great results can also be achieved with Asus routers, like RT-AC56U, RT-AC68U or Netgear R7000. The newest Asus routers like RT-AC88U are super powerful beasts, combined with Merlin's FW I would think twice before going Sabai route.

Regarding DU, there are only two good things I can say about them:

1) Super fast installation, I made an application on Thursday 7:50pm (10mins before closing) and the technician was calling 07:55am on Saturday that he is on the way.

2) TV receiver including remote is so much better, much more responsive when switching channels, night and day compared to Etisalat.

However internet is where Etisalat excels. If you check my previous posts in this thread, including some speedtests made on Etisalat connection, they are superb. What is the most important is that they were consistent pretty much regardless of time of the day. DU just doesn't deliver. International speeds seem to be capped. Speeds of direct single connections are not what I expect them to be. The latency to one of the best data centers in Europe has increased from 110ms to 150ms and stays like that for days (I am lan-wired). Not sure yet how the DU submarine cable cut on 23JAN - day of submarine cable cut and day they connected me DU 100/24, affects this though. Also more websites are not working with DU than Etisalat and I have always got an impression that Etisalat is the more restrictive one.

Anyway I have applied for Etisalat 100/20Mbps bistreaming access but it takes time it seems. DU plays ping pong with Etisalat regarding my villa location stating such address does not exist. I supplied them plot number, makani etc, we will see. Probably I am one of the very few who applied for Etisalat internet on DU infrastructure. I was however sure everything is ready since at least 3 months, but I had to push Etisalat employee to make an application, as he was saying some areas are not ready yet for this bitstreaming deal and he didn't want to proceed with the application.

It's a pity Etisalat didn't manage to connect me yet when 7 days DU grace period has just passed (you can cancel or do whatever you want within 7 days free of charge). With Etisalat grace period is 9 days. The only thing that is now available in this "bitstreaming" deal between telcos is internet, meaning I would have to continue using DU for TV, but I can have internet from Etisalat. On the other hand, I read DU's contract exit fees on my application and it states AED 100 only for early cancellation. Hard to believe to be honest. The only concern I have with Etisalat internet over DU infrastructure is that if something happens, they may be playing ping pong forever...


----------



## Ann Marie

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> The provider that you select will normally depend on the provider that supplies your area or building - normally you have no choice and are stuck with that provider.
> Both companies have similar packages and as usual for this industry - the packages are a bit confusing and there are always special offers available throughout the year.
> Once you know the provider that supplies your building - have a look on their website to see current offers.
> As a guide, we have Etisalat Elife with 100mps internet connection, home phone and quite good selection of TV channels. For this we pay around 1200 AED per month.
> Cheers
> Steve


Much appreciated. Cheers Ann


----------



## syedumarf

Etisalat is the good even i am using etislat internet on my room


----------

